# openssl-1.1.1f,1 conflicts with openssl111-1.1.1d



## eydaimon (Apr 1, 2020)

How can I get around the error below? Is there a force install ? I tried doing a pkg remove on openssl111 but there are a TON of packages depending on it. I tried recompiling some packages that depend on it, but it didn't remove it from the list of dependencies when doing a pkg remove.


```
===>  Installing for openssl-1.1.1f,1
===>  Checking if openssl is already installed
===>   Registering installation for openssl-1.1.1f,1 as automatic
Installing openssl-1.1.1f,1...
pkg-static: openssl-1.1.1f,1 conflicts with openssl111-1.1.1d (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/c_rehash
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/security/openssl
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 1, 2020)

eydaimon said:


> pkg-static: openssl-1.1.1f,1 conflicts with *openssl111*-1.1.1d


Hasn’t the deleted port security/openssl111 been renamed to security/openssl? From /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20200101:
      AFFECTS: users of security/openssl and security/openssl111
      AUTHOR: brnrd@FreeBSD.org
    
       The openssl port was removed on 2019-12-31, subsequently the openssl111
      port was renamed to openssl on 2020-01-01.
    
       The shared library version of OpenSSL has been bumped.   
       Users of DEFAULT_VERSIONS= ssl=openssl111 must update this to
      ssl=openssl.
    
       You must rebuild all ports that depend on OpenSSL if you use OpenSSL
       from ports.
```


----------



## eydaimon (Apr 1, 2020)

my etc/make.conf has had openssl for some time (I don't know how long)

but just changing the makefile doesn't actually help with my problem either way (even if I hadn't changed it already)

And like I said I tried rebuilding ports that depend on openSSL and I get stuck because obviously openssl won't install in the first place too.
So what do I do ? I asked if there was a force command to force it to install over the same files


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2020)

eydaimon said:


> I asked if there was a force command to force it to install over the same files


Never, ever, do this. 

To remove openssl111 (without removing everything that depends on it too) use `pkg delete -f openssl111`. Then rebuild everything you needed.


----------



## eydaimon (Apr 1, 2020)

SirDice said:


> To remove openssl111 (without removing the dependencies too) use  pkg delete -f openssl111. Then rebuild everything you needed.



Number of packages to be removed: 185


So I have to basically keep track of the list and reinstall all ?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2020)

eydaimon said:


> Number of packages to be removed: 185


You didn't use the `-f` option.


----------



## eydaimon (Apr 1, 2020)

SirDice said:


> You didn't use the `-f` option.



I understand that, but how else will I find out which to rebuild ?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2020)

Do you use portmaster(8)? This should make it update properly; `portmaster -o security/openssl openssl111` 

At least I hope it does, it's been quite a while since I last used portmaster(8).


----------



## eydaimon (Apr 1, 2020)

thank you


----------

